# Hard costume lenses?



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2009)

I've been searching for my first theatrical contact lens for quite a while now, and I'm frustrated to find out that they're all described as lasting only one year. That's an awful lot to spend on something I can only use for a single season!

Why are these lenses so short-lived? Does the one-year figure assume they'll be used regularly all year, or do the lenses just break down whether you wear them or not? Have any of you have ever run across theatrical hard contacts, or any other long-lasting theatrical lenses?

The only other solution I've come up with is to make a prosthetic to go over the eye. I'm going for a whiteout effect, so I'm not worried about being able to see with that eye.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 has had the same pair of theatrical soft lenses for three or four years now. He only wears them for a few hours in October and hasn't had any issues.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Same here. My whiteouts are from 2009 and still doing well. Have worn them 6-7 times.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

As long as you keep them in a good case in a cool place and change out the lens solution once a month, they can last years- that's what my opthamologist told me to do.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

They're really not that expensive if you're going to use them for the entire month of haunting season. Or, as others said, take care of them and they'll last.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks very much for the info, everybody! I feel much better about the idea now.

I've spent the last couple of days trying to get an eye exam, and I'm stunned that anyone ever succeeds in getting costume lenses, or even corrective ones considering the monstrous hassle and expense. Someday, though, I'm sure I'll get them.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks to this post, I bit the bullet and ordered some- I got mine from visiondirect.com and found a promo code for 25% off since i'm a new customer. I figure if I can get a few years' worth of uses out of them, PLUS 15 bucks off, it's worth it.


----------

